# My Camper Car (Ish)



## Asgarth1977 (Aug 18, 2017)

My current Car Setup:
Ford Focus 2001 5 doors.
Backseats folded over IE sitting area folded against backrest of front seats and back rest folded down.
Few 2x4's under the sparewheel cover to lift that wooden plate up, to make it somewhat level with the rest.
Double Matrass Memory Foam with king blanket ontop to lay on, and a sleeping bag to lay under.
Simple 1 pit Camping Gas Kit with 4 extra gas canisters so i do not run out when i want to have a brew or cook something.
Simple Hob smallest i could find, because a Car is not a Van so got to make due with the space i have, which is enough for me.
20L Jerry Can with Tap.
And a few baskets that you can fold up when empty, to store my utensils and food.




I know it is not much, but it does the job.
And already spend 1 night in it, which was how i would have imagined it, just like being in a tent.

Michael


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 19, 2017)

Looks and sounds much better than a tent to me, especially when it's wet. Go enjoy.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 19, 2017)

I love that kind of camping.

Condensation can be a problem though, so I would invest in a Karcher.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 19, 2017)

Looks good,ok where have you hid the loo & shower unit etc.,better than nout though.:wave:


----------



## Wully (Aug 19, 2017)

Love it as long as it gets you out. the best trips I ever had were in an old transit with a couple of mattress flung in back our  kids neighbors kids dog pile in and off weed go magic


----------



## Asgarth1977 (Aug 19, 2017)

> phillybarbourLooks and sounds much better than a tent to me, especially when it's wet. Go enjoy.​



Yeah a tent you never have to pack up if it is on wheels, and will be going out for a few day's next week so hopefully the weather stays nice, best be watching the forcasts for next week.



> trevskodaLooks good,ok where have you hid the loo & shower unit etc.,better than nout though.:wave:​



Thank you, and no loo or shower present, explanation though is simple, if in the middle of nowhere and only a jerrycan of water like i have in the car a 20L fill up a bowl bar of bio soap and voila simple wash, if near a lake or river having a swim with yet again the bio soap this also includes bio shampoo have a full wash and voila, now about the loo part, if in the middle of nowhere as a man myself with no trees or bushes around, i would stand in between my car doors for number 1, now for number 2 i would have a shovel diggy a hole this is still when in the middle of nowhere do the deed fill up the hole and let nature do it's course, now when i am on a layby, before i park up, a number 2 i would do either in a sports center or gas station before i park up which is around 9 or 10ish in the evening, if for whatever reason i need to go when already parked up, small bucket with dirt in between my car doors with a tarp over it for privacy after doing the deed small shovel to bury it lit on top and leave it outside till next day i can dump it somewhere safe, for deed 1 on a layby a bush or a tree will do else if others are parked there as well, again in between my doors sit on edge of car and hop in the gutter.
I think this explanation is covering every single angle except having formula 1 down below, for which i would have no idea how to solve other then Boots some pills and hope for the best :lol-049::lol-053:



> Looser cruiserLove it as long as it gets you out. the best trips I ever had were in an old transit with a couple of mattress flung in back our kids neighbors kids dog pile in and off weed go magic​



Eventually i would like to get a Van, have one in mind but the guy is not that fast, the Van i am looking at is a Toyota HiAce 9 seat low roof, which eventually will have one of those popup roofs so i can stand, the rest will be on video and picture evidence when i finally have it and start converting it.

Michael


----------



## alwaysared (Aug 19, 2017)

At least you're out in it, there's a guy around the corner from me with a nice Renault Trafic PVC it's only been off his drive 4 times in nearly 2 years and 1 of those was when he had his drive resurfaced 
Keep on enjoying yourself.

Regards,
Del


----------

